# Chehaw Native American Cultural Festival



## GAX (Apr 7, 2009)

*Who's going?*

The Chehaw Native American Cultural Festival 2009





The Parks at Chehaw invites you to our Native American Cultural Festival. Step into the past with traditional dancing, storytelling, and music.
In the demonstrator area you will see artisans producing several forms of basketry,   pottery, stone tools, weapons, fire-by-friction, brain-tanned buckskins, shelters and more. 
Vendors of the highest quality will have items for sale to the public as well as original artwork. 
Food vendors will have Indian fry bread and other items for purchase. 


School Days: Friday, April 17th 9:30 am-2 pm
General Public: Saturday, April 18th 9:30 am-5 pm
General Public: Sunday, April 19th 9:30 am-5 pm


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks for postin` this Grant! Ya`ll come see us. Stay away from the flintknapper though. He`s a grouch!


----------



## bilgerat (Apr 7, 2009)

Id love to go but Ive got other plans, yall have fun!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## ellaville hunter (Apr 7, 2009)

we will be there sunday


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 7, 2009)

I`ll be set up in front of this lodge. Look forward to seein` everybody.


----------



## GAX (Apr 7, 2009)

I'll be there Saturday, Nic... I'm lookin' forward to seeing everybody, again, too..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 7, 2009)

Will do my best to be there Saturday.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Apr 7, 2009)

Will be there on Sat. also... looking forward to seeing everyone again..


----------



## tuffdawg (Apr 8, 2009)

I gotta work.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 9, 2009)

gaxtreme said:


> I'll be there Saturday, Nic... I'm lookin' forward to seeing everybody, again, too..



Should we look for you in the parking lot? Again?


----------



## GAX (Apr 9, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Should we look for you in the parking lot? Again?



I'll be all over the place, but yes, that will be one of my frequent destinations...


----------



## GAX (Apr 12, 2009)

What time is everyone planning on being there??


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Apr 12, 2009)

I've got an installation scheduled for Sat but they're supposed to confirm it by wed.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2009)

I will have a small fire, either inside my lodge, or if the weather is too warm, out in front of it, in my area, after sundown, and ya`ll are welcome to come set a spell. Consider this an invite, to come visit. While this is different from a rondyvoo, it is a unique experience, and with the Native American music and dancin` in the background, it is definately something to see and hear. If you have never set around a fire, at night, while our Native American friends are doin` their dances, I highly recommend bein` there. It will put you into another time and place. Come see for yourself, and enjoy your time spent with us...


----------



## GAX (Apr 12, 2009)

6 more day's after today!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh yea, my tipi will have a black horsehair and wild turkey feather amulet hangin` from the top of one of the lodgepoles. It will be easy to find.


----------



## irocz2u (Apr 12, 2009)

can  yall  give  me  some  directions  from  dallas  ga


----------



## GAX (Apr 12, 2009)

irocz2u said:


> can  yall  give  me  some  directions  from  dallas  ga



Just reverse the directions...


http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&u...ear=Albany,+GA&oi=manybox&ct=10&cd=1&resnum=1


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2009)

Also, it is considered proper manners, to ask, before takin` a picture at one of these events, and some of the sacred dances are not to be photographed or videod. It never hurts to ask first.


----------



## GAX (Apr 12, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Also, it is considered proper manners, to ask, before takin` a picture at one of these events, and some of the sacred dances are not to be photographed or videod. It never hurts to ask first.



Didn't realize that, Nick.. Thanks for the heads up...


----------



## bam_bam (Apr 13, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Also, it is considered proper manners, to ask, before takin` a picture at one of these events, and some of the sacred dances are not to be photographed or videod. It never hurts to ask first.



Good info to have nick.


----------



## dpoole (Apr 14, 2009)

Nick are them fresh turkey feathers on your lodge??


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 14, 2009)

dpoole said:


> Nick are them fresh turkey feathers on your lodge??




Naw, they are from a last years bird. The horsehair was a gift from Tomboy Boots.


----------



## K80 (Apr 14, 2009)

Wish it was closer, I'd guess it is a good 5 hours from here.


----------



## GAX (Apr 15, 2009)

2 1/2 more days.... Lord knows, I'm ready... It'll be a nice little break.


----------



## pbradley (Apr 15, 2009)

I'll be there Saturday.


----------



## GAX (Apr 15, 2009)

pbradley said:


> I'll be there Saturday.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 15, 2009)

pbradley said:


> I'll be there Saturday.



I look forward to seein` you, Brother!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 16, 2009)

Count down......................


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 16, 2009)

Tag and I will be there Saturday probably around noon!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 16, 2009)

Tomorrow!  It begins...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 16, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Tomorrow! It begins...


 
And I'll be lookin you up on Saturday...


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 16, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> And I'll be lookin you up on Saturday...



I too, look forward to seein` you again, Hugh!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 16, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> I too, look forward to seein` you again, Hugh!


 
I'll make sure and not sneak up behind you...


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 16, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I'll make sure and not sneak up behind you...





You won`t be able too. There will be a small herd of cow elk, behind my setup, and lookin` out for me!  

Every time I look at em, I see backstraps, and get hungry...


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 17, 2009)

It has begun...


----------



## dutchman (Apr 17, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> It has begun...



See you late tomorrow, I expect...


----------



## bam_bam (Apr 17, 2009)

Spect we will show up around 11


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm going, no work for Sat!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 17, 2009)

I`ll be there before the gate opens...


----------



## GAX (Apr 18, 2009)

After I get woke up a little more, eat something, wash the dog, wash the truck, and get a shower, I'll be headed that way..


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 18, 2009)

Gate opens at 9:30, folks. See ya`ll there!!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks Nic.. enjoyed the visit with you today... 
Next time I will bring you some towels for all the blood.. 
or either a pint for a transfusion.. ouch 
was really good seeing everyone again...

Enjoyed the festival and the zoo , has been several years since I have been.
will have to go again next year for sure.


----------



## GAX (Apr 18, 2009)

Good seeing ya'll agian... Nick, Wanda, and everyone else.
Thanks again Nick, for the hospitality, and everything.. Can't wait to do it again..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 18, 2009)

Sorry we didn't make it over Nic. The archery shoot took longer than we expected and we're just getting back home from down in Skeeter territory. 

I heard you weren't man enough to knap that rock I sent you...


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 18, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Sorry we didn't make it over Nic. The archery shoot took longer than we expected and we're just getting back home from down in Skeeter territory.
> 
> I heard you weren't man enough to knap that rock I sent you...




I`m still scratchin` my head, tryin` to figure out what it really is!?    It`s not slate, I don`t think, but shale is a possibility. Gonna throw a chunk of it at Ben tomorrow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 18, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m still scratchin` my head, tryin` to figure out what it really is!?  It`s not slate, I don`t think, but shale is a possibility. Gonna throw a chunk of it at Ben tomorrow.


 
I've got a chunk in the back of our car with a good flat spot on it. I used it to put an edge on my knife in a real hurry. That is some tough stuff for sure.


----------



## Steve T (Apr 18, 2009)

Nick
 Thanks for the hospitality we really enjoyed it... thanks for putting up with the kid also he had alot of fun... OH and Carol said she is gonna make YOU a purty... If you need blood tomorrow give me a call


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 18, 2009)

Steve T said:


> Nick
> Thanks for the hospitality we really enjoyed it... thanks for putting up with the kid also he had alot of fun... OH and Carol said she is gonna make YOU a purty... If you need blood tomorrow give me a call



The pleasure was all mine Steve. Nice meetin` your family too! I`m sure we`ll be gettin` together purty soon!   Take care, and I`ll holler at you on the radio next week.


----------



## pbradley (Apr 18, 2009)

Nick, thanks for lettin' us set in the shade for a while today.  Had a great time and it was great to see everybody.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 18, 2009)

pbradley said:


> Nick, thanks for lettin' us set in the shade for a while today.  Had a great time and it was great to see everybody.



The pleasure was all mine Philip! Anytime!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2009)

Here you go Nic, as promised!  As much as I *LOVE* my Captain Bubba Gax, remind me to give him a quick photo-shooting lesson before we start next time! 
Thanks for a great time Saturday Nic, your hospitality would be hard to beat!  Glad I got to see & talk with everyone again.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 20, 2009)

Well now that's the Nic I'd  almost know if I walked up to him on the street. Dang Nic from the sounds of the number of blood autographs you gave out at 2 bucks a pop you must be RICH by now   Be sure to build up your supply of blood before you go climin up a pole and get dizzer err I mean dizzy and fall off


----------



## GAX (Apr 20, 2009)

Kebo said:


> Here you go Nic, as promised!  As much as I *LOVE* my Captain Bubba Gax, remind me to give him a quick photo-shooting lesson before we start next time!
> Thanks for a great time Saturday Nic, your hospitality would be hard to beat!  Glad I got to see & talk with everyone again.



I told ya.... On top of my nerves, not being good lately, and a camera, you have to hold down the button for 5sec, before it'll take a pic... Nope, I'm not a good photographer..


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2009)

gaxtreme said:


> I told ya.... On top of my nerves, not being good lately, and a camera, you have to hold down the button for 5sec, before it'll take a pic... Nope, I'm not a good photographer..



I know darlin', I had to  at you or you'd think I was mad at ya! 
Next time I'll give you MY camera, it's a little easier to operate, promise!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2009)

Here's a few more..............hope you don't mind me adding to your thread bam_bam!


----------



## GAX (Apr 20, 2009)

Haha!! Noone got my pic, this time!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Apr 20, 2009)

gaxtreme said:


> Haha!! Noone got my pic, this time!



I like how she took me & philip in the sun.. so her pic with him would be better in the shade..
man, I hate having my pic taken.. I prefer to be the photographer.


----------



## pbradley (Apr 20, 2009)

dang, ladies...who is that good looking rascal?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 20, 2009)

pbradley said:


> dang, ladies...who is that good looking rascal?


 
You talkin about that fella with all of the grey hair?


----------



## pbradley (Apr 20, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> You talkin about that fella with all of the grey hair?



that's the one!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 20, 2009)

pbradley said:


> dang, ladies...who is that good looking rascal?





It was the feller what got all them yankee dimes...  

That ruff lookin` feller!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Apr 20, 2009)

pbradley said:


> dang, ladies...who is that good looking rascal?



did you get some yankee dimes also? and you told me you didn't like havin your pic taken.

thats a good pic of you & kebo.. we should have gotten in the shade.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Apr 20, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> It was the feller what got all them yankee dimes...
> 
> That ruff lookin` feller!


----------



## GAX (Apr 20, 2009)

I got a lot of hugs from WOWs, and a lot of "admiring looks" from other women....


I can't count, how many times thru the day, while sitting behind Nick's rope, that they come up to me, smiled and ask "can you make arrow heads?".... I wish I could've said yes..


----------



## southwoodshunter (Apr 20, 2009)

> I got a lot of hugs from WOWs, and a lot of "admiring looks" from other women....


 you didn't get any yankee dimes...



> I can't count, how many times thru the day, while sitting behind Nick's rope, that they come up to me, smiled and ask "can you make arrow heads?".... I wish I could've said yes..



you could have tried .. and just made your finger bleed like nick did.. they wouldn't have known the diference......


----------



## GAX (Apr 20, 2009)

southwoodshunter said:


> you didn't get any yankee dimes...



No...





southwoodshunter said:


> you could have tried .. and just made your finger bleed like nick did.. they wouldn't have known the diference......




Oh... they would've known, the first whack...


----------



## southwoodshunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Nicodemus 

Nic & Pbradley

Kebo, Redman, Gaxtreme & Pbradley

Pbradley, southwoodshunter & Nicodemus in the sun...

Pink clouds on a stick...

I only have a few to add, a couple were not good, so this is what I have to add...

And Grant thought he got by with out getting his pic taken...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2009)

Ok, I promise to study up on photography before I handle your camera ANY more!  
Where's DRB when ya need'em?!?!?


----------



## southwoodshunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Kebo said:


> Ok, I promise to study up on photography before I handle your camera ANY more!
> Where's DRB when ya need'em?!?!?



Girl.. don't worry about that.. I knew not to be in the sun.. 
I usually am like grant.. trying to hide when photos are taken.. I should have brought my flash. 
we will have more events.. I'll show you how to use it.. it's auto focus, it's easy. just not digital.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice pics Wanda!! Where`d you find them pink turkeys with short feathers?


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 21, 2009)

dang thats a grouchy lookin' ole feller ....   

and not the one with the grey hair ....


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 21, 2009)

Nugefan said:


> dang thats a grouchy lookin' ole feller ....
> 
> and not the one with the grey hair ....



Don`t be talkin` about Wanda like that!! She`s sensitive!!  

How you like that cedar stool?


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 21, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t be talkin` about Wanda like that!! She`s sensitive!!
> 
> How you like that cedar stool?



   I don't need no help gittin' in trouble you know ....

I saw that thing .....    glad you could use it brother ....

 Dutch said it looked like it had polio .....


----------



## southwoodshunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Nice pics Wanda!! Where`d you find them pink turkeys with short feathers?



Did you notice somebody done stole some of their legs...
they only have 1.. 
they were in the zoo...


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 21, 2009)

southwoodshunter said:


> Did you notice somebody done stole some of their legs...
> they only have 1..
> they were in the zoo...



you know how them folks in Albany are ....


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 21, 2009)

Nugefan said:


> I don't need no help gittin' in trouble you know ....
> 
> I saw that thing .....    glad you could use it brother ....
> 
> Dutch said it looked like it had polio .....



Just for that, charge him double if he wants one, and he will, if he ever tries one! 



southwoodshunter said:


> Did you notice somebody done stole some of their legs...
> they only have 1..
> they were in the zoo...




Wonder if they would taste good, fried?


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 21, 2009)

southwoodshunter said:


> UMM excuse me.. I ain't no feller...



No you ain't missy ....


----------



## southwoodshunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Nugefan said:


> dang thats a grouchy lookin' ole feller ....
> and not the one with the grey hair ....





Nicodemus said:


> Don`t be talkin` about Wanda like that!! She`s sensitive!!




Ummmmh .. I ain't no feller...


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 21, 2009)

southwoodshunter said:


> Ummmmh .. I ain't no feller...





Nope, you sure ain`t!!


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 21, 2009)

how did I quote Wanda 3 minutes before she posted ...


----------



## southwoodshunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Nugefan said:


> how did I quote Wanda 3 minutes before she posted ...


cos I deleted my first post to add your quote.. thought that looked funny also.


----------



## pbradley (Apr 21, 2009)

I'd take it right kindly if y'all would stop talking about "the grey haired" fella...


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 21, 2009)

pbradley said:


> I'd take it right kindly if y'all would stop talking about "the grey haired" fella...



But you look so dignified...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 22, 2009)

pbradley said:


> I'd take it right kindly if y'all would stop talking about "the grey haired" fella...



PB theys  suppose to give us DISTINGUSIHED MORE MATURE GENTLEMEN a hole lot more RESPECT 

Darn kids what has happen to manners? 


Good lookin bunch of folks (well for the most part)


----------

